# Forklifts



## broncscott (Dec 9, 2007)

Toyota 10k pneumatic 185" triple mast with side shift. 8500.00
Caterpillar 8k Pneumatic diesel 132" two stage mast with side shift 7500.00
2011 Hyster 5k 189" triple mast with side shift. 5500.00
Scott 513-479-0451


----------



## broncscott (Dec 9, 2007)

Toyota sold


----------

